# Keel roller for Shadowcast 16



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Have you tried to contact Float On to ask what they use? When I got a quote from Mel For an Advent, he said a keel roller was a simple add on from them.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

That's a good idea. Calling either Mel or float on would be a great start.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Quick question, where exactly would you put in if not using one of the local ramps? Corpus is where I usually go when I head down to the coast. I usually use Billings but agree that it can be a madhouse at times.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

@Chad Cohn shot you a PM with some specifics.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Got in touch with Float On. They recommended a 12in Keel roller. Thanks for the advice @Copahee Hound


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

If you’re doing this for dry launching I’d highly recommend an 18” roller with tabs welded on to your trailer so you don’t have a bracket hanging down. Like this..


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

@mosquitolaGOON thanks for the idea. I hadn't even thought of the bracket hanging down. I guess I assumed the roller sat on top and I'd just face the bracket forward. It will be for dry launching.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Yup, welded or a thru bolted bracket. The ones you buy that use U bolts have a lot of material hanging low. if you use a 12" roller make sure you buy the outside rubber rollers to go with it. They look like pucks and go on the outside of the bracket. Might save your keel if you don't line up right. I wish mine was 18" but the 12" is fine.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Ordered the 12" with the side pucks, tried to canx the order and grab an 18" but the 12 had already processed for shipping. I'll give it a look when it comes in and decide if I'm just gonna return it and go with the 18 like you guys are saying. Chances are I'll go with the 18", I'll post up some pics when I get it all setup. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Mount it low as possible, you want it close to the water, less of a drop-off for launching, less of a steep-up for loading. 18” is what you want


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Tigweld said:


> View attachment 115962
> View attachment 115964
> View attachment 115962
> View attachment 115964


Nice set up!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks good Tig, if it's a weld job I'm gonna have to take it into a shop to get it done. I appreciate the pics so I can be a little more specific on the placement.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

went with the 12" plus the pucks on the side. Thanks for the ideas gentlemen.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

AZ_squid said:


> View attachment 119150
> View attachment 119152
> went with the 12" plus the pucks on the side. Thanks for the ideas gentlemen.


Looks good! I’ve been wanting to do this but I need two things:

brackets - did you fabricate or have a shop do it?

mill have to find someone to do the aluminum weld.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Bought the roller and had a shop fab and weld the bracket for me.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

AZ_squid said:


> Bought the roller and had a shop fab and weld the bracket for me.


Thanks squid.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

No worries, post a pic if you get it done.


----------

